# China Bans Reincarnation Without Government Approval



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2011)

This is a whole new level of socialism...LOL!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2007/08/22/china-bans-reincarnation-_n_61444.html?ref=fb&src=sp



> In one of history's more absurd acts of totalitarianism, China has  banned Buddhist monks in Tibet from reincarnating without government  permission. According to a statement issued by the State Administration  for Religious Affairs, the law, which goes into effect next month and  strictly stipulates the procedures by which one is to reincarnate, is  "an important move to institutionalize management of reincarnation."



Spiritual socialism.  Awesome!  What does this bureaucracy look like?


----------



## billc (Jan 22, 2011)

As someone opposed to totalitarianism and socialism, I have to say in this case I whole heartedly agree.  If you have to have a drivers liscense to drive a car you should at least get a permit for reincarnation.  I think it is so obvious that little else needs to be said.  

You could fold the permit process into either the post office, to make return to sender easier, or the D.M.V.


----------



## granfire (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds crazy to the western ear, however:

Should the Dalai Lama die tomorrow the Chinese government would have a hand in selecting the successor...as they have done with the Panchen Lama (sp?) by eliminating the child the monks selected and replacing it with another one. That has been a few years back, so don't  press me for details. But it is certainly a political move.

(and yes, billi, totally totalitarian...)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panchen_Lama


----------



## billc (Jan 23, 2011)

Interesting point Granfire, thanks for the perspective on this.  I don't think I or Maunakuma realized the problem here.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 23, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Interesting point Granfire, thanks for the perspective on this.  I don't think I or Maunakuma realized the problem here.



The rest of the story is in the article.  I understand why China is doing this, but the Montey Python in me is pointing out the irony.  I mean, China is officially atheist.  Geez...


----------



## granfire (Jan 23, 2011)

maunakumu said:


> The rest of the story is in the article.  I understand why China is doing this, but the Montey Python in me is pointing out the irony.  I mean, China is officially atheist.  Geez...



LOL, yeah, but since those pesky Tibetans are religious...

(I wonder if they killed that poor kid that did nothing besides being picked as Panchen Lama...)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 23, 2011)

maunakumu said:


> This is a whole new level of socialism...LOL!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2007/08/22/china-bans-reincarnation-_n_61444.html?ref=fb&src=sp
> 
> ...


The Catholics have been doing this since the inception of the church.
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 23, 2011)

I had originally assumed this was an article from _The Onion_


----------



## Nomad (Jan 24, 2011)

I wonder what the reincarnation application form looks like?


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jan 24, 2011)

Has Steven Seagal been contacted for his comments on this new process?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 24, 2011)

maunakumu said:


> This is a whole new level of socialism...LOL!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2007/08/22/china-bans-reincarnation-_n_61444.html?ref=fb&src=sp
> 
> ...


How will they enforce it?  
I can see it now, Chinese trooper talking to a monk, "Sorry, Tenzin, but the government says you can't die.  You must stay alive!"  Medical team in the background...


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Jan 26, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> How will they enforce it?
> I can see it now, Chinese trooper talking to a monk, "Sorry, Tenzin, but the government says you can't die. You must stay alive!" Medical team in the background...


 
It's easy.  You can die, you just can't come back.

Look at it from the Chinese *communist*  point of view.  Religion is a power with which the government has to compete.  Take away the religion, *or the religious*, and they have no competition.

For instance, if you jail everyone who has said that they have been reincarnated, then there will be no one around to teach reincarnation.  Then, the only basis for right action will be what the government says is right.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 26, 2011)

Nomad said:


> I wonder what the reincarnation application form looks like?



Hopefully, it would be reincarnated in triplicate.


----------

